# Doce Pares Multi-System New York Seminar



## John J (May 9, 2005)

Hello Eskrimadors,

I am posting this event for my friends in the Doce Pares family.

*The Doce Pares NYC Seminar 2005*

_This is your once in a lifetime oppurtunity to be taught by the top three masters of the Doce Pares Multi-Styles System with a combined experience of over 100 years _ 

*Grandmaster Dionisio Cañete*
-Over fifty of experience in the Filipino Martial Arts,  12th Grade BlackBelt
-Head of the Doce Pares multi-style system
-Founder of the World Eskrima-Kali-Arnis Federation (WEKAF)
-Responsible for spreading the art of Doce Pares to over 20 countries 

*Master Arnulfo 'Dong' Cuesta*-Over fourty years of experience in the Filipino Martial Arts, 9th Grade BlackBelt
-Head of the Doce Pares multi-style system in North America
-4-time World Stick Fighting Champion 

*Master Percival Pableo*-Over thirty years of experience in the Filipino Martial Arts, 8th Grade BlackBelt
-4-time World Stick Fighting Champion
-Chief Instructor of the Doce Pares International HQ in Cebu City, Philippines

Seminar Topics:

All Aspects of the Doce Pares System:
   Solo Olisi  (Single Stick)
   Doble Olisi  (Double Stick)
   Baraw  (Knife)
   Espada y Daga  (Sword and Knife)
   Mano y Mano  (Empty Hand)
   Dumog  (Filipino Grappling)

Details:

Date:   Saturday, June 4 (9-5 pm)
	Sunday, June 5 (9-5 pm)
	Location:
	Mayo Academy-Doce Pares NYC
	87-08 Woodhaven blvd. 2nd flr.
	Woodhaven, NY 11421
	718.850.5500	   
Cost:	advance:	$100 (two days)
		$60 (one day)
	door:	$125 (two days)
		$75 (one day)	

Send Advance Payment To:	
	Doce Pares NYC, Inc.
	PO Box 211206
	Woodhaven, NY 11421-1206

Paypal Account: DoceParesNYC@hotmail.com 

For More Information contact:   
Master Dong Cuesta  201.432.6441   dpares@comcast.net 
Guro Sonny Mayo 718.850.5500  DoceParesNYC@hotmail.com


----------

